# Giant asian genders



## MantisMart (Jul 14, 2020)

Does any one mind sexing these guys for me? Hopefully they are old enough to tell. Im hoping for a breeding pair. Thanks


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Jul 14, 2020)

We would need a clearer pic.


----------



## MantisMart (Jul 15, 2020)

ok, ill try again tomorrow. There quite small and my camera isn't good at zooming in. Are they old enough to tell?


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Jul 15, 2020)

They look L4 so, yeah.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jul 15, 2020)

The last one looks male. Not sure about the others though. 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MantisMart (Jul 15, 2020)

Ok. I’ll try to send better pics after I eat breakfast.


----------



## MantisMart (Jul 15, 2020)

this is mantis #1


----------



## MantisMart (Jul 15, 2020)

This is mantis #2


----------



## MantisMart (Jul 15, 2020)

This is mantis #3


----------



## MantisMart (Jul 15, 2020)

Sorry if they're still blurry. Its the best my camera could do.


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Jul 15, 2020)

We need to see the underside of the abdomen not the top but with pictures of that quality we should be able to tell


----------



## MantisMart (Jul 15, 2020)

ok. Mantis #1 and #2 show the underside of their abdomen. Can you tell from those pics?


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Jul 15, 2020)

Actually now that I look close they all look male.


----------



## MantisMart (Jul 15, 2020)

Dang. I keep getting unlucky  

I got all females last time too.

im hoping for breeding pairs.


----------



## MantisMart (Jul 15, 2020)

Is there a reason I’m getting so unlucky? I feel like the chances of getting 4 Chinese mantids, and all being female, and getting 3 giant Asians and all being male is way to unlucky. Is there a reason this is happening or am I just unlucky?


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Jul 15, 2020)

Probably just unlucky. I'm selling giant asian mantids right now if you are interested.


----------



## MantisMart (Jul 15, 2020)

For how much? And are they sexed? I want 2 females if possible.


----------



## MantisMart (Jul 15, 2020)

also, how sure are you that they're male? If ur 100% sure ill get like 3 females.


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Jul 15, 2020)

They aren't sexed right now but I could send you 5 for $25+ shipping. I'm positive they are male.


----------



## MantisMart (Jul 15, 2020)

Will they be sexed soon? I don't trust my luck. Ill end up with 5 more males lol. Also, how much would shipping cost to Dallas tx? Ill maybe just buy them as long as shipping isn't over $15.


----------



## MantisMart (Jul 15, 2020)

Im worried ill end up taking care of 8 males and it will cost alot of money and time


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Jul 15, 2020)

It's gonna be 2-3 weeks before I can sex them. There is a VERY low chance they will all be males. Shipping should be $14, pm me.


----------

